# Broadway Limited



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I hear a lot of praises for Broadway Limited. I own one of their junk locomotives. A C&O T1 which is one of their first attempts at quality locomotives. This is the most expensive power I own. This morning I *attempted* to run it again. As usual it was a lost cause. Am I the only one with BLI problems? And yes I have spoken with them and ever returned it to them.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Mass produced products will have some lemons fall through the crack, just look at EVERY single product that surrounds you including but not limited to auto's, home electronics, furniture etc...

If you know it's their first "attempt" at a quality loco, then why act surprised? This board is full of enough ego's and opinions, I don't think it needs more of this dribble to fuel it more. 

Just my opinion


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

dozer said:


> Mass produced products will have some lemons fall through the crack, just look at EVERY single product that surrounds you including but not limited to auto's, home electronics, furniture etc...
> 
> If you know it's their first "attempt" at a quality loco, then why act surprised? This board is full of enough ego's and opinions, I don't think it needs more of this dribble to fuel it more.
> 
> Just my opinion



Dribble & ego's and hypocritical jerks, huh?:laugh:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4141



All are entitled to there own opinion.
You...can choose to disagree.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Got it Big Ed. I think you know that I have been in this hobby for long enough that if I am upset with a product there must be a legitimate reason. 
This is me 1967


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, Les...I guess getting hives whenever a locomotive purchase crosses the century mark has its advantages. I've often wondered if they've simply gotten too complex to hold up for long, I know my Bachmann Spectrum shay is difficult to do light maintenance on.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Lester,
Sorry to hear about your Broadway experience! That is one nice setup for a kid in the 60's and what of it do you have left. That look of concentration says it all!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

dozer said:


> This board is full of enough ego's and opinions, I don't think it needs more of this dribble to fuel it more.


Not to jump in on something I may not fully understand, but ...

I'm confused by the statement above. Lester was pointing out his dismay with a particular product, and posting to see if others are or are not having similar experiences.

Am I missing something deeper in the original post that constitutes "dribble" ? I fail to see it.

TJ


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

OK I will start with shaygetz. I think you may have something there. There was a day when it was not necessary for the manufacturer to include a owners manual like a new car has. Yes I think I like DCC & sound and it does need more attention. Wait if it were not for sound and the problem loco I would still be DC. 
MacDaddy55. I can only wish, the house was sold 22 years ago. I suspect that some portion of the layout may have still been there. That layout had a tunnel that was about 10 feet long and a trestle that was I will say 15 - 20 feet long it was coming off of a mountain dropping about 10 inches to the main level. Now remember this is childhood memories. But I was probably 15 when it started loosing interest in the fine arts turning to the nasty stuff of blond brunettes and redheads. Oh yeah fast cars to they were great help in primary interest of blond brunettes and redheads. boy I miss those days. Not the girls and cars, I have a hot redhead (now white) and fast car that is governed at 149 but rarely goes over 55.
tjcruiser you are correct in your observation.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey Dozer I hate oops love to tell you that this is what these boards are all about. On another board it was posted and I got some help.
*"I have answered you elsewhere, Lester, but your problem could be that your tether is not properly seated. I have had problems with BLI?PCM engines, and I often cure them by firmly seating the plug into its receiver. This is best accomplished with the aggressive use of the spread tines on needle-nosed pliers."*
I pushed that thing in with all I have. I even tried to wiggle it a little in the process. WOWwhat a difference. After years of hating a locomotive its running good. BLI didn't even suggest that. I think this is what these boards are good for. Now time will tell but as of now it is a cool locomotive.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lester Perry said:


> Got it Big Ed. I think you know that I have been in this hobby for long enough that if I am upset with a product there must be a legitimate reason.
> This is me 1967


Theres all kinds in this world Lester.......

Heres what the mental midget pm'ed me.

If you wish to be a dick, keep it to yourself because it's people like you that make the others on this site sick. Trust me, i'm not the only one that feels that way. 

He sent me that for replying to your post.

Yes, dickster, I mean dozer, the other 4'8" mental midget came on the site bashing me for what I thought that I was helping someone 
Unlike you who just loves to bash all with your 1 cents!
Did you get dropped on your head when you were a kid?

He asked to be removed from the site his post, "cancel my account please?
There are way too many hypocrytical jerks in this forum, so I wish to be disassociated entirely with this forum." 

I wonder why they didn't remove him.



I wonder why he came back?:stroke:


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

big ed said:


> Theres all kinds in this world Lester.......
> 
> Heres what the mental midget pm'ed me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyboy2610 said:


>




Ha Ha Ha flyboy!:laugh:

I got the nuts!


Edit,
I should say I get all the nuts!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Lester Perry said:


> Hey Dozer I hate oops love to tell you that this is what these boards are all about. On another board it was posted and I got some help.
> *"I have answered you elsewhere, Lester, but your problem could be that your tether is not properly seated. I have had problems with BLI?PCM engines, and I often cure them by firmly seating the plug into its receiver. This is best accomplished with the aggressive use of the spread tines on needle-nosed pliers."*
> I pushed that thing in with all I have. I even tried to wiggle it a little in the process. WOW what a difference. After years of hating a locomotive its running good. BLI didn't even suggest that. I think this is what these boards are good for. Now time will tell but as of now it is a cool locomotive.


Hi Lester, 

It's really neat when the internet can connect someone with a problem to another with a solution. :thumbsup:

These forums are like large "hive minds" where each of us little "neurons" can tap the informative (and entertaining  ) resources of many others instantly.

Greg


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I guess I will have to stop being a pain in the rear cry baby. Wait I have an idea I will make a deal with dozer, I will stop my obsessive crying and complaining if he will stay out of this, wait all MRR forums How does that sound? Hey dozer it is up to you.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I operated for a couple of hours this evening. My T1 was not running the whole time but when called on it performed flawlessly. Now to fix an old double slip switch that has been giving me trouble. I suspect it will have to be replaced as it is kinda butchered up at this point. $$$$ ouch!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Lester do you have anymore old pictures of your O layout?
Was that a homemade trestle?

Or was that S?


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I wish I had more pics. My parents sold the house 20 years ago


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lester Perry said:


> I wish I had more pics. My parents sold the house 20 years ago


O layout? 
Or was that S? 
Was that a homemade trestle?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Couldn't have been S: he'd have never abandoned it for cars and women. *L* They'd have flocked to him!


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

American Flier S gauge. The trestle was hand built with wooden rails covered with aluminum foil for electric as track was hard to get in mid 60s


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

^^^^^



Reckers said:


> Couldn't have been S: he'd have never abandoned it for cars and women. *L* They'd have flocked to him!


It looks like your theory is wrong Mr. S-Man  :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lester Perry said:


> American Flier S gauge. The trestle was hand built with wooden rails covered with aluminum foil for electric as track was hard to get in mid 60s



_I thought it was S/ Some can't tell the difference._

Aluminum foil for track?:laugh:

To bad we all didn't take more pictures back then. I wish I had taken pictures of a lot of my Old Cars.:thumbsup:


----------

